# Problema CD4026



## n30 (Dic 18, 2007)

Alguien que tenga experiencia en el uso de este integrado, ya que lo conecté como indica el datasheet, pero no puedo hacer que camine el contador, siempre aparece 0 en el display. Lo probe "generado una señal " de reloj con un cable que conecto y desconecto del voltaje. pero no avanza. alguna sugerencia? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2007)

Controla con esto


----------



## llddccgg (Jul 1, 2012)

esa pagina no sirve



http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1042/dsc00180uno.jpg

tengo el circuito contador de un digito con el CI4026.... lo tengo todo conectado pero cuando le presiono el boton de avance... para que cambie de "0" a "1" no pasa nada se queda todo el rato en "0" que puedo hacer alguien tiene la solucion.... gracias

a mi tambien me paso lo mismo pero no le he encontrado una solucion

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/e...2123/#msg72123

en esta pagina hay una persona que lo soluciono pero no explica como


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 1, 2012)

llddccgg dijo:


> tengo el circuito contador de un digito con el CI4026.... lo tengo todo conectado pero cuando le presiono el boton de avance... para que cambie de "0" a "1" no pasa nada se queda todo el rato en "0" que puedo hacer alguien tiene la solucion.... gracias
> 
> a mi tambien me paso lo mismo pero no le he encontrado una solucion


Saludos llddccgg

Viendo la foto del enlace que pones...
Debes utilizar resistencias para limitar la corriente de los segmentos del display.
Al pin 15 (Master Reset) le hace falta una resistencia hacia VSS.
El pin 3 (Display Enable Input) No tiene conexión, este pin habilita el display con un 1(VDD)

En la foto parece como si el pin 8 estuviera conectado a VDD. (Pero no lo creo) 

Adjunto un esquema de conexiones.

Gracias por usar el buscador y no crear un nuevo tema.

Bienvenido a la comunidad y suerte.


----------



## llddccgg (Jul 1, 2012)

tengo otro problema.. los leds o el display empieza a parpadear todo el rato i cuando le presiono el boton de cambio... cambia el numero y luego lo suelto y continuan parpadeando todo el rato hace lo mismo



http://www.elektroniksforkids.com/img/PRO116/pro116-photo-001.jpg
asi esta conectado... pero sin el 555, el pin 1 va en el positivo directamente
http://www.elektroniksforkids.com/projects/view/PRO116/Digital-Pulse-Counter-Single-Digit.php
esta es la pagina, aparece un video, donde la persona saca el pin 1 del 555 y lo conecta al positivo y el display cambia de forma manual.... pero el mio parpadea todo el rato...



hola a todos... logre solucionar todos los problemas.. mi contador funciona al 100%.. lo que me faltaba era una resistencia y un condensador al pin "1" que van conectado al negativo y problema resuelto gracias por la ayuda....


----------



## loml504 (Abr 15, 2013)

estoy trabajando actualmente en este contador, pero hay algo que no hago bien, es un contador de décadas, a propósito me pueden decir si hay un 4026 en circuit maker o su equivalente.
también he subido el projecto de livewire que estoy haciendo. Soy novato en esto y no veo como son las conexiones en los pines.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola loml666

Al contador que presentas en los archivos que adjuntaste les faltan algunas cosas por mejorar:

La resistencia de 220 Ohms que está en el común del Display no va ahí.
Mientras más segmentos enciendan más opacos se verán. El 1 se verá con más intensidad que, por ejemplo el 8.
Cada segmento debe llevar su propia resistencia. Así que irían 7 resistencias entre el 4026 y el Display.

El botón nombrado *Pulsador* está conectado con 2 resistencias. de 22K, todo en serie.
Cuando el Pulsador está cerrado habrá una cada de voltaje, en la juntura de las 2 resistencias de Vcc/2 = 2 Volts, Puesto que la polarización que tienes para el circuito es de 4 Volts.
Esto también hay que corregirlo, el voltaje para los IC's 40xx debe ser de 9 Volts.
El 2026 NO siente un nivel lógico alto con esos 2 Volts. Analiza las hojas de datos para que descubras cuál es el nivel de umbral en su entrada Clock(1).

El circuito formado por el paralelo de R4 y C2 forman una constante de tiempo que *no permite* utilizar el Pulsador frecuentemente para que el contador cuente +1. tienes que esperar, después de soltar el pulsador, un lapso de tiempo suficientemente largo para que el voltaje, en C2 caiga al nivel de *umbral bajo* para el Clock(1) del 4026.
Corre la simulación que te adjunto y observa el voltaje que va mostrando el punto de prueba nombrado TP1.
El 4026 cuenta +1 en la transición positiva del pulso aplicado a su entrada Clock(1).

Había algunas otras cosas por mejorar en tu circuito. Esas eran con respecto a los otros: Botón e interruptor.
El botón debe ser normalmente abierto (NO) y el interruptor debe ser normalmente cerrado (NC).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Abr 16, 2013)

Al parecer tendré que volverlo a hacer otra vez, gracias por la información.



Gracias otra vez, ya observe bien cuales eran los problemas.


----------

